# PC Neukauf - Kaufberatung



## heucke (26. April 2010)

Hi, ich suche einen neuen gaming pc und wollte hier mal anfragen, ob nicht jemand der ein bisschen Ahnung hat mir ein paar Ratschläge dazu geben kann.

erstmal zu mir ich bin 15 Jahre alt und noch Schüler. Deswegen sollte der Pc schon ein paar Jahre gut zum zocken sein, allerdings nicht zu teuer. Mein Budget leigt so ungefähr bei 1000-1500 Euro, kann aber auch gerne etwas weniger sein.

Dann mal zum Pc:

Wie oben bereits gesagt ist er vorrangig dazu da um zu zocken. Da ich im moment nur einen Pc habe, der von der ganzen Familie benutzt wird, habe ich eigentlich gar kein Zubehör, nur eventuell einen Röhrenbildschirm... Es wäre also ganz gut, wenn derjenige mir dazu auch noch ein paar Tipps geben kann. Auch dachte ich mir Win7 64 Bit home premium rauzumachen, ich lasse mich aber gerne von was anderem überzeugen. Auch bin ich noch unentschieden, ob es ein i7-920 oder i5-750 sein soll...
Aber genug von meinen Überlegungen, ich denke ich überlasse es eher euch...

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## heucke (28. April 2010)

Muss man sich hief vorher registrieren, damit man Antworten bekommt? Das kann ich auch gerne machen...


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. April 2010)

Mh ... Eine Registrierung stellt keineswegs irgendeinen Zwang da auch wenn wir gerne neue Gesichter begrüßen. Doch grade der Gastzugang existiert unter anderem damit hier nicht jede Menge tote Nutzer rumgeistern, die sich für eine Grage angemeldet haben und dann verschwinden um nie wieder einen Beitrag zu beantworten.

Was der Grund für die Antwortfreiheit des Beitrags hier sein könnte ist einfach: Keine Lust in noch einen "Neuer Computer aber wie?" zu schreiben. Wir haben echt viele davon und mit gings zumindestens als ich den hier das erste mal sah so: och nö.

Nichts desto trotz soll der Beitrag hier bisschen mehr sein als nur das bloße erleutern von Beweggründen.

Also dein Budget ist erstmal recht großzügig. Das ist immer ne gute Sache vorallem, da man schon für 700€ einen guten PC bekommen kann. Also wenn du das Geld ausgeben möchtest kann ich dir zu einen i7 raten. Am ehesten ein Modell aus der Mittelklasse, die dort schon etwas teurer sind (500€ oder so) damit sie schneller sind als deutlich preisweitere Phenoms. Über die sollte man allerdings auch nachdenken. Den meisten Spielen ist es egal ob da nen nen Phenom II x965 oder nen i7 arbeitet. Sie nutzen sowieso maximal 4 Kerne und das Threading des i7 läuft praktisch ins Leere. Also solange du nichts mit Cinema 4D machst oder Videos encodierst.
Bei der Grafikkarte besteht wieder freie Wahl zwischen ATI und Nvidia und ich sag nichts dazu, da die letzten Generationen immer recht eindeutig sind. Aber in dem Zusammenhang: Kauf dein Gehäuse nicht zu klein und denk bei Geld ausgeben dran, dass du auch Arbeitsspeicher brauchst. Auch wenn der nicht dramatisch viel benötigt wird. 8GiB sollten dicke genügen.
Wie gesagt sollte man an nichts sparen: ein gutes Netzteil (bei nur einer Grafikkarte sollten 600Watt mehr als genug sein). Bei Festplatten kann ich persönlich WD empfehlen, die einen sehr guten Service haben.

Und weiter im Text zum Monitor: CRTs sind tot. Zumindestens die billigen. Die will kein Mensch mehr benutzen. Von einigen professionellen Nutzern wird noch auf hochwertige und entsprechend teure Röhren geschworen doch das ist rein preislich nichts für den Privatanwender. Also nen neuer TFT sollte auf jedenfall sein. Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass die Bildfläche entspiegelt und matt ist. D.h. nicht hochglanz wie bei einigen Notebooks.


----------



## heucke (29. April 2010)

Was verstehst du unter einem Gehäuse, was groß genug ist? 
Ich habe dieses:

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower - PURE Black Edition

im Internet gefunden. Würde das ausreichen


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. April 2010)

Mit dem Gehäuse meinte ich primär, dass die im Highend Bereich recht großen Karten, die einen ausreichenden Abstand zum Festplattenkäftig des Gehäuses haben sollten. Sonst wird das Ausbauen irdendwelcher Komponenten in dem Bereich ne Frickelarbeit.


----------

